# Is the only place to fish in SC Myrtle Beach?



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I've been looking and looking on the boards but can't find any reports or info on fishing piers/beaches south of Myrtle Beach untill you get to Georgia. You guys keepin all the "good" spots a secret  

I'm planning a trip sometime this year going to fish my way to florida and back so if anyone has any info on piers/beaches to fish from through sc and georgia please let me know  

Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I know there is a pier at Folly Beach, just south of Charleston. I have never fished it but have heard it's a good spot for kings and a really nice pier to boot. There's alot of coastline but I don't know how accessible it is between Myrtle Beach and Charleston.


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Folly Beach pier*

The pier at Folly Beach is probably the nicest pier (structure-wise) that I have ever been on. The folks are nice and they don't seem to be out to rip anybody off. There is a Holiday Inn within a stones throw if you are looking for accomodations. I have always gone through James Island via Charleston to get to Folly Beach. From Myrtle Beach you would need to take 17 South and also go through Charleston as I don't think there is a connector from Sullivans Island - but I may stand corrected from locals. Well worth the effort.

Hope this helps!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Outside of Beaufort, last island before Fripp Island has a nice public pier for a fee, in past, shark and sheepshead I have caught, some of the shallows around the marshes near ocean, some nice flounder. never tried, but I would think the State (I believe it is a state) Park on Hunting Island (neat lighthouse also), probably allows some surf fishing, but never tried.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Myrtle Beach is not the only area with fish, but many who go to SC come with their families and because Myrtle Beach has become much like the OBX(great fishing but lots of tourists) that is where they go.

I don't know if this is why MB is mostly posted about here but that is why lots fish there. At least that's why I fish there. 

Evan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The great thing about Myrtle Beach is all the piers. Most are well maintained and gosh darn it, you just can't help catching fish! The water there is nice and clean most of the time, there's all sorts of fish to catch, cold beer nearby and lots of scantily clad women on both the beach and the pier. That's why I like to fish on the beach and that's especially why I love to fish at Myrtle Beach.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Edisto Island*

Back in 1988, rented a house and palyed golf and fished on this island. Man was it a great vacation..I would like to go back some day. My buddy and I rented a boat from a local along with some rods and tackle and went fishin two days..we caught some flounder, reds, and trout in the marshes behind the island. I can rememeber the peace and quiet of the place..had to go to Charleston one day for the heck of it. I would definately love to head down that way again. I have relatives in Spartanburg SC and Marietta GA, need an excuse for a road trip!


----------

